# Errata List



## Morrus

This thread is for SANTIAGO errata.

*Pathfinder Player's Guide

*

Note that there are references to psionic abilities scattered throughout.  The Scion class was removed and will be appearing in a later product in the AP.  Those references will apply to that class. 
Pg. 1 - column three, bottom, should read "Section Two includes game rules information and additions usable by player characters – including classes such as the Engineer, the Medic, and the Cyborg, along with equipment and software routines." 
Pg. 7 - Adrenaline racial quality. Benefit should read: "Like a Berserker (Barbarian) you can enter a rage for up to two rounds per day. If you take the Berserker archetype for the Barbarian class, these rounds stack." 
Pg. 7 - Crystalline racial quality.  Benefit should read: "You gain Energy Resistance 5 (fire, acid) but Vulnerability to Sonic attacks." 
Pg. 8 - Natural Weapon - the damage from the bite and claw attacks should be switched; the bite does 1d6 and the claws do 1d4. 
Pg. 19 - The Gum Trick - remove the sentence "If the Engineer presses the button after rolling a critical threat, she confirms the critical hit automatically." 
Pg. 22 - Medic. Remove the Flash of Genius feature. 
Pg. 33 is missing a paragraph under Spells.  This should read "In the following tables, alternate class names are used for magical classes 'translated' into sci-fi equivalents.  The Barrister, Cartographer, Engineer, Frontiersman, Naturalist, and Scientist are translations of Paladin, Bard, Cleric, Ranger, Druid, and Wizard/Sorcerer respectively."


----------



## ToddBS

The armor table on p30 of the player guide shows Long Coat, Kevlar-Lined as allowing 30ft movement while the much lighter and less restrictive Long Coat, Combat only allows 20ft. Is that a misprint?


----------



## Morrus

ToddBS said:


> The armor table on p30 of the player guide shows Long Coat, Kevlar-Lined as allowing 30ft movement while the much lighter and less restrictive Long Coat, Combat only allows 20ft. Is that a misprint?




I'm pretty sure they should be switched, but I'll let [MENTION=16866]Malcolm Northwinter[/MENTION] verify that for certain.


----------



## malcolm_n

To my knowledge, they should both be 20 ft. Thank you for finding these, by the way. Getting them all, even with all the eyes we've had on them, is nigh impossible.  Thankfully, these can all be updated in time for the print version.


----------



## duffman.c.d

There are a couple of mentions of Use Computer (Int) in the Player's guide [for example in the scoundrel archetype] are they meant to be there? Should they be Use Tech Device instead?
Also, on that, a couple of the Use Tech Device entries say (Int) rather than (Cha) [e.g. scoundrel again]. As this is a conversion of UMD I assume that (Cha) is the correct option?


----------



## Casey Fletcher

Where can I buy books #5-#11? I've looked everywhere.


----------



## Morrus

Casey Fletcher said:


> Where can I buy books #5-#11? I've looked everywhere.




Blimey, this is going back a bit! The line was cancelled a couple of years ago, I'm afraid. General lack of sales!


----------



## Casey Fletcher

That's probably why I can't find them. Usually really good at finding my adventure paths. This one looks really fun, are there copies out there somewhere?


----------

